# [Project] Resurrection: Erazer's Dominator



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

First of all welcome to my first ever project log 

Well my goal is pretty simple since this is my 1st major mod and its gonna be an ongoing mod



HAF932- Paint job (black/blue)
Water loop
change LED to blue 
add 5870 in the loop
add UV cold cathode with switch
replace fittings with compressions


My old set-up, check my system spec on the left panel, pretty generic no wow factor

**Before*











**Currently 7/14/2010*



Spoiler











And my WC parts:


EK Supreme HF
Swiftech MCP655-B
EK-Multioption Res 250
PA120.3 rad
EK Barbs 1/2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2010)

paint the interior? what other mods to you have in mind?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

prolly paint the front mesh with blue to compliment giga board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2010)

nice! looks good!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice loop man, top notch.  Subbed for the pics/inspiration to come.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

well i started a lil late so i got this far and i cant figure out how to take out this part


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

you should paint the mesh on the front, did it on my brother's HAF and it looks awesome!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

Quick update: literally took me 10-15min to take out the rivets 

My tip: use drill not sure if u guys know that, some peeps use dremil that takes 4ever


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2010)

What color scheme are you doing again?  Black/Blue?  Humm, wonder what paint would do you best...  I assume it's going to be sprayed.

I wonder if there is a cheap spray alternative that could possibly match a powder coat look/feel.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

well i finish base coat, kinna like it, but mlee49 is right needs texture

Off to home depot


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

and the mesh  still dunno wat kinna blue to get. Light, dark blue, candy blue, baby blu gives me headache


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

dark blue gets my vote, go for a metallic navy blue.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

well im not gonna get 4870 waterblock its lil out my budget besides gonna upgrade gfx in next month hopefully.

soo wat to do with this vVv to match up with my theme, u know it paint it hehe


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

Mesh done !!!!  wat u guys think?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 10, 2010)

VGA done, wish i could paint PCB ;p and Case pics coming next


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Mesh done !!!!  wat u guys think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100410/CIMG0184.jpg



Looks good, real good!

What paint are you using?  Krylon flat?


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> VGA done, wish i could paint PCB ;p and Case pics coming next
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100410/CIMG0185.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100410/CIMG0186.jpg



I'm afraid the heat would be an issue on the paint... I'm not too familiar with this stuff but wouldn't the paint start cracking when it's too hot?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

as promise, case pics enjoy


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> as promise, case pics enjoy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/CIMG0187.jpg
> 
> ...



Great job so far!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Looks good, real good!
> 
> What paint are you using?  Krylon flat?



yes it is



Kantastic said:


> I'm afraid the heat would be an issue on the paint... I'm not too familiar with this stuff but wouldn't the paint start cracking when it's too hot?



hope not, or im gonna be piss



Laurijan said:


> Great job so far!



ty


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

well i hit a dead end after doing test run got major leak on rad  one of the mounting hole got screw tip stuck and punctured the rad :shadedshu hopefully i get a refund, its freaking 4:20 am got no time for this crap, such a nice rad if it works


----------



## esberelias (Apr 11, 2010)

ahh shitty deal about the rad! but everything else looks awesome...GREAT JOB so far and the blue/black front panel looks amazing!


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 11, 2010)

that mesh looks amazing


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

thank god i did a test run or ill be in alot shit


----------



## esberelias (Apr 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> thank god i did a test run or ill be in alot shit



I can only imagine!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2010)

Mesh looks good. Sucks that the rad is like that.


----------



## neoreif (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey bud! first time I saw the pics on this thread and all I can say is that the color combination of black and blue on the outside was very nice!  Sad thing that you went on a backlog with regards to that radiator problem you had! If it's a leaky one then it's RMA time for you then! But I quite confident that you'd be done in no time at all for it's only a minor thing! Keep up the good work Bud!  

Subscribed!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 11, 2010)

one sugesstion, if you want to seal the rad again: make it rough, with sandpaper, and then use Epoxy resin, preferabily with glasfiber. that helped me pretty good, with sealing rads.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 11, 2010)

nice paint jobs! shame about the rad hope you can get that sorted out


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 11, 2010)

Use some JB-Weld on that radiator.  Sand the pipe down good, and then using a toothpick or q-tip apply the mixed JB-weld.  I've used the stuff to rebuild cracked intake manifolds on a Jeep 6-cyl and to close up leaks in gas tanks before.  It's a miracle worker and will outlast the life of the rad.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2010)

looks good
Just a FYI:you CAN paint the PCB aslong as you cover all of the mosfets,ram,GPU,etc


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

if i try to repair it should i take out the screw tip?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 11, 2010)

the tip of the screw is still in the pipe? Just trying to clerify.  Also most Rad manufacturers will not RMA a rad that has been punctured like this, there was probably even a note on the box the radiator came in stating to be wary of the length of screws you use as it may puncture the pipes if your not careful.  If the tip of the screw is broken off in the tube I would attempt to remove it, then sand it down and JB-weld it up.  Let it cure for AT LEAST 24 hours before using the radiator again.  Be sure to smooth the JB-weld down as once it cures you will have to use a dremel or file to remove material.

Also you may want to consider test mounting your fans onto your radiator like this:

Radiator:  |   [| ] < Fans
              |__[| ]

This way you can see how far down the screw goes into the radiator and avoid puncturing the pipes/cut the screws if necessary. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

i bought this rad from fellow tpu'er  i wouldnt use screw that long :shadedshu


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 11, 2010)

so it came like that? ouch...


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

good guy tho, he gave me option to return it back or ill repair it and get major discount



p_o_s_pc said:


> looks good
> Just a FYI:you CAN paint the PCB aslong as you cover all of the mosfets,ram,GPU,etc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> good guy tho, he gave me option to return it back or ill repair it and get major discount



I have painted every part of a computer (mobo,video card,ram,HDD,PSU) and everything was fine.All you have to do it tape off everything like mosfets and pins air holes..that kinda stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

damn, how did I miss this log, looking really good.  Hope you get the rad issue sorted our soon dude


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have painted every part of a computer (mobo,video card,ram,HDD,PSU) and everything was fine.All you have to do it tape off everything like mosfets and pins air holes..that kinda stuff



wat type of paint did u use?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> wat type of paint did u use?



krylon paint for plastic, from what i recognize, he once told us


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

well after cleaning it, look like its better to leave the screw tip alone


----------



## Jor3llBR (Apr 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well after cleaning it, look like its better to leave the screw tip alone



Just got to your thread! Pretty nice build man I'll keep checking it out!

Yes the way it is is just a tiny bit and it's blocking most of leak so you are all set man, just a blob of J-B Weld and let it dry.

Again impressive painting skills mate and very nice build


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2010)

Plus is should help prevent another screw from going into the same spot, so you'd only have to repair your JB weld.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2010)

ill post more pics tonite, gonna spend some time with son


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ill post more pics tonite, gonna spend some time with son



Good idea   have fun with the kiddo.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 12, 2010)

Quick update  before and after pics


next up light switch


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> krylon paint for plastic, from what i recognize, he once told us



thats what it was


----------



## ERazer (Apr 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats what it was



might try that wit old gfx 

another update: this one is ez, just gotta find wer to hide it and easy reach


----------



## Jor3llBR (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 13, 2010)

well i think got the rad fixed


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome! I'm glad you were able to get it working.


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 13, 2010)

nice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 13, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well i think got the rad fixed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100412/CIMG0218.jpg
> 
> ...



beautiful third pic. im glad you got your rad fixed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

BINGO!!!  What did you use?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 13, 2010)

J B weld, its holding up pretty good 

Edit: Feser fittings any good?, really dont like bits they abit short on thread makes me worry


----------



## neoreif (Apr 13, 2010)

Problem solved! Nice!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

ERazer said:


> J B weld, its holding up pretty good
> 
> Edit: Feser fittings any good?, really dont like bits they abit short on thread makes me worry



JB Weld FTW 

Bro, never seen anyone have problem with the BP's.  They are top notch and you'll never regret it.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2010)

ERazer said:


> J B weld, its holding up pretty good
> 
> Edit: Feser fittings any good?, really dont like bits they abit short on thread makes me worry



I've used Bitspower fittings, and I've had not problems with the barbs or rotary 90's.  Both of the rotary 45's I had leaked though. 

In some cases, you can have barbs with threads that are too long, and they prevent the O-ring from making a good seal.  IIRC, EK barbs are like this, and I have seen some of their blocks come with a spacer to help compensate for this.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 13, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I've used Bitspower fittings, and I've had not problems with the barbs or rotary 90's.  Both of the rotary 45's I had leaked though.
> 
> In some cases, you can have barbs with threads that are too long, and they prevent the O-ring from making a good seal.  IIRC, EK barbs are like this, and I have seen some of their blocks come with a spacer to help compensate for this.



cool cuz im thinking getting 90 rotary


----------



## Jor3llBR (Apr 13, 2010)

Clean fix!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

I had rotaries but 45's and they didn't leak at all.  If you ask me BP is the way to go.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 13, 2010)

stupid question, but how are you going to go about mounting the radiator where it's a different fanspacing than the holes on top of the HAF? Just curious


----------



## ERazer (Apr 13, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> stupid question, but how are you going to go about mounting the radiator where it's a different fanspacing than the holes on top of the HAF? Just curious



lol got my thinking cap on for the past x4days trying to figure it out  this is the fun part of modding, trying to make it work and look pretty 

Edit: im up for any ideas, ill post pics later so other tpu member get an idea wat we talkin about.


----------



## afw (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks really nice ... specially the idea of having a blue-ish HAF 932  ... nice combination of colors ... good luck with the rest of the build ...


----------



## ERazer (Apr 14, 2010)

ill update soon, just waitin on blue UV tubes


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

Quick update:

Running leak test 

im waitin for more parts


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking good. UV tubing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

Gotta love UV Tubing   Looks great.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looking good. UV tubing?




yup 

Guess its time to put mobo in


----------



## D007 (Apr 17, 2010)

ERazer said:


> J B weld, its holding up pretty good
> 
> Edit: Feser fittings any good?, really dont like bits they abit short on thread makes me worry




JB weld, that shit bondos cars, well walls really, but I'd bet it could...lol.. 
Glad you fixed it and the pc is looking gorgeous btw, excellent job.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

mock up not final


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

LOVING the looks of that Erazer. That OCZ ram cooler looks good on there, I love how you have the color on this. Makes me want to get some krylon.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> LOVING the looks of that Erazer. That OCZ ram cooler looks good on there, I love how you have the color on this. Makes me want to get some krylon.



TY  but i might have to take out the ocz, it kinna overpowering the uv


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a bummer. I'd totally take it off your hands, but my Zalman won't let me mount one really.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That's a bummer. I'd totally take it off your hands, but my Zalman won't let me mount one really.



fan off


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, that's a big difference. Kinda sucks, but I guess you could always get some ramsinks or a different ram cooler that doesn't have LEDs.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

running linX 

my old temp with mega p/p


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

new one, 5c difference , i need a better fan i got x3  scythe ultra kaze 1000 rpm, sure is quite but hell it doesnt push air


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

can't wait to see the final, looks really good so far


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

need suggestions for a better fan, link pls -ty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

ERazer said:


> need suggestions for a better fan, link pls -ty



Can't go wrong with these bro 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001Q5XP64/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## neoreif (Apr 17, 2010)

Are those Temp differences made by different CPU fans? Or by case fans? Hope to see the final product too Bud!

I'm envious right now........


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2010)

Keep the OCZ ran cooler, but find some fans to replace the ones in it.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Keep the OCZ ran cooler, but find some fans to replace the ones in it.



i might just snip the light off, really dont like too many lights thats y i put a switch on the uv cathode so i can turn it off while playing

one more thing im planning to grab 5870/5850 in the next few days and i can already tell i dont have room for it, reserv gonna in the way


----------



## Jor3llBR (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm curious about where you fit the 120.3 there?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

Jor3llBR said:


> I'm curious about where you fit the 120.3 there?



not sure wat exactly ur asking but hre, at top


----------



## Jor3llBR (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeap I see it now it's so stealth and blended with the case I didn't see it at 1st.Gj!


----------



## AudiTuner (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

well finally found a place to hide my UV light switch  haf fill port! its perfect fit


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome dude!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2010)

for such a big case it feels lil cramp


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

You do have a lot of stuff in there.


----------



## papang (Apr 30, 2010)

Like they say, you just can't stop wanting to add more and more stuff to make it more awesome and awesome is what pushes us to do this "craziness", isn't it, hehe?

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Jeff74 (May 7, 2010)

Very nice and good work


----------



## ERazer (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for lack of update, in the process of getting 5870 water block, another Rad, and new fans. will update when i get all the parts


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 13, 2010)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 26, 2010)

well been awhile but got my parts i should able to finish project up 

got my komodo 5800 water block and 4 gentle typhoon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

nice to see your getting parts in. I must say those fans aren't easy on the eyes but they are good fans (atleast people say they are never used them myself) but to each there own


----------



## neoreif (Jun 27, 2010)

Those Gentle typhoons would sure make a difference Bud! Are those 120mm's or 92's?


----------



## ERazer (Jul 11, 2010)

well took awhile but finally had the time to install my gpu block, heres some temp and ill post pics later tonite

minor OC 900/1300


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

I would say those temps are pretty good


----------



## ERazer (Jul 11, 2010)

and my cpu temp, its only for 10min+ prime95 but i crunch with this rig and i know it caps around 70c 24/7


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

Hres some pics, not the best photographer but enjoy


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

and hre my temps running 24hr wcg and milkyway@home

73 just below intel spec it will get better once weather get colder


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

need ur guys input, is my Swiftech MCP655-B good enuf for 2nd rad? i found this @ MC for 10$ clearance, its a DD X-Flow "single flow" and dont ask y i wanna add it just b/c i can


----------



## t_ski (Jul 15, 2010)

I would think you are OK, especially since the X-flow is supposed to be less restrictive than a traditional rad.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> need ur guys input, is my Swiftech MCP655-B good enuf for 2nd rad? i found this @ MC for 10$ clearance, its a DD X-Flow "single flow" and dont ask y i wanna add it just b/c i can
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/CIMG0275.jpg



For sure. I'm running a MCP355 with a triple rad and two single 120 rads.. lots of 90 degree connectors too.

The case looks outstanding by the way.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

Well ty for the infos i might actually add it, just order black compression fittings its a never ending cycle ohh well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Hres some pics, not the best photographer but enjoy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/CIMG0250.jpg
> 
> ...



OMFG!!


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 9, 2010)

really nice project,pics, very neat congrats, ,  i like the hdd cage in this case, mine is such a pain, btw how is the dust control ?
_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------

